# Make your own pipe tobacco?



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Obviously not making it all but does anyone here modify pipe tobacco or blend their own? Im sure i have heard of people adding things to basic stuff to make their own blends/flavours. Id love to hear of anything that you guys do or anything that you have heard from others.


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

not a serious reply Chris but when i first started piping i tried everthing in my pipe bowl from cigar butts to tea bags!!! 
i used to have a baccy jar with all the end bits from different pipe tobaccos, that can be interestingu 
i am sure someone on the forum has better ideas on mixing your own blend.
regards.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a friend who would dry out chewing tobacco and smoke it--not sure I'd recommend this.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Over time you learn what you like. I am new to pipes and lke aromatics but wanted to try some McBarens Virginia #1 I did not like it alone so I added a little bit of aromatic to it. I think it will help me make the transitions to non aromatics. I know the pipe Gurus are probably cringing but Im new and learning every day. Life is short venture out there and live it!!


Drrgill


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

drrgill said:


> Over time you learn what you like. I am new to pipes and lke aromatics but wanted to try some McBarens Virginia #1 I did not like it alone so I added a little bit of aromatic to it. I think it will help me make the transitions to non aromatics. I know the pipe Gurus are probably cringing but Im new and learning every day. Life is short venture out there and live it!!
> 
> Drrgill


I think that's a fine idea. I'm constantly mixing different tobaccos I like together. In fact, one of my travel pouches is just a mixture of whatever I happen to have open and be smoking at home at the time--it tastes different every time


----------



## Hookem187 (Feb 22, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Over time you learn what you like. I am new to pipes and lke aromatics but wanted to try some McBarens Virginia #1 I did not like it alone so I added a little bit of aromatic to it. I think it will help me make the transitions to non aromatics. I know the pipe Gurus are probably cringing but Im new and learning every day. Life is short venture out there and live it!!
> 
> Drrgill


lol......you may want to try the "english" style first vs the virginia. i made the mistake of trying virginia first and had bad tounge bite, problems smoking it and weird taste. it almost turned me off of pipes altogether. Give some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe for a great intro to the english latika blends etc.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Here are a of couple of links that my help. Good luck!!!

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze43wza/smoke/tobacco.html

http://www.tobaccoblending.com/

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

croatan said:


> I had a friend who would dry out chewing tobacco and smoke it--not sure I'd recommend this.


That might be one of the most repulsive things I've ever heard.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

originally the twist noose looking tobacco could be smoked in a pipe or chewed. prob rare to see it smoked now.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Hookem187 said:


> lol......you may want to try the "english" style first vs the virginia. i made the mistake of trying virginia first and had bad tounge bite, problems smoking it and weird taste. it almost turned me off of pipes altogether. Give some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe for a great intro to the english latika blends etc.


My current collection consists of Virginia blends, as you say it is probably not the best to start pipe smoking with but i am persevering, a few problems with it and a lot of toungue bite, i will prob have to get some different to practice with and let this stuff age a little. Unfortunately we cannot get those free tobacco samplers you get in the US, they would be great for me to try out some blends.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I've reblended some store bought blends. For example, I found Marlin Flake too bitey by itself (unless I DGT it) so I made a mix of 2/3 Marlin and 1/3 Penzance - makes it a very virginia dominate english with alot of the sweetness from the Marlin without the bite and adds an english component that I find interesting.

I will also take a nice tasty aromatic (like egg nog or vanilla cream) and add a little SG Black Rope XX so I can get my nicotine fix as I find most aromatics too weak to satisfy.

Smoke what you like!


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

croatan said:


> I had a friend who would dry out chewing tobacco and smoke it--not sure I'd recommend this.


A couple of months ago i found some left over chewing tobacco in my desk drawer, that had dried out. I tried smoking some of it in my pipe, the result left me feeling sick because of the nasty burning flavor not the nicotine. Almost felt like throwing up u


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I have never tried this, but has anyone tried mixing other herbs with their tobbaco? such as jasmine..ect


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> originally the twist noose looking tobacco could be smoked in a pipe or chewed. prob rare to see it smoked now.


Still can be - Samuel Gawith makes a couple twists that are excellent examples.

I haven't personally chewed or smoked any of the rope stuff stuff, but I've heard you could chew it with decent results if you were so inclined.

Now, regarding mixing stuff - haven't had the chance to do much mixing myself, but that is just because there are soooo many blends out there to try - I buy mostly tin tobacco because I want to be able to replicate an ejoyabe exerience, or avoid an unpleasant one. Maybe in the future I will do some blending, but there is just too much out there to try in the mean time(including some of those SG Twists!!!)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nooner said:


> Still can be - Samuel Gawith makes a couple twists that are excellent examples.
> 
> I haven't personally chewed or smoked any of the rope stuff stuff, but I've heard you could chew it with decent results if you were so inclined.
> 
> Now, regarding mixing stuff - haven't had the chance to do much mixing myself, but that is just because there are soooo many blends out there to try - I buy mostly tin tobacco because I want to be able to replicate an ejoyabe exerience, or avoid an unpleasant one. Maybe in the future I will do some blending, but there is just too much out there to try in the mean time(including some of those SG Twists!!!)


Chew Sam Gawith rope!? I gonna try that when I get home, that stuff is downright vicious in the bowl, can only imagine what it will taste like being gnawed on :r


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

To return to the subject at hand, before you start buying different tobaccos and throwing them together, do your homework and know how each will compliment another.


----------

